# I love paper towels



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

lol, must be Bounty paper towels the quicker picker upper.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

justme said:


> lol, must be Bounty paper towels the quicker picker upper.



I was thinking the exact same thing. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like it won't be the last time you service that property.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Let me guess, nobody there knows how they got in there. We would never flush paper towels.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Let me guess, nobody there knows how they got in there. We would never flush paper towels.



Isn't that always the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy smokes. How are you getting the wipes out the manhole? You have a basket in there?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Holy smokes. How are you getting the wipes out the manhole? You have a basket in there?



Actually the maintenance guys for the facility had them pulled out when I arrived. They were blocking the outlet in the manhole. All I had to do was jet up towards the building and then out to the city line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a debris catch.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A couple of things.

We had a retirement/nursing home in my jurisdiction that kept letting kitchen type "towels" cloth ones get into the sewer, in this area it dumps into a lift station with dual pumps, 4" I believe. They didn't head the warning and just earlier this year we made the design and install a separator on the 12" sewer at the edge of their property before it tied into our municipal system.

Second several years ago, I was on a job at a gas station for a blocked sewer. I was using the K-1500, got in about 40', the cable wound up tight and when I released the clutch it sprung back like a rubber band. Tried it a few more times, did the same thing. I let it wind tight and pulled the cable back. When I got it out the head was full of condoms. I ended up pulling about 3 gallon buckets of them out.

One restroom has an exterior side entrance and a condom machine, we knew what the kids in the neighborhood were doing..............


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GAN said:


> ...we knew what the kids in the neighborhood were doing..............


And probably more than just a few of the kid's parents. :whistling2:


----------

